# Old Time Radio



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 13, 2011)

Okay, so I didn't know where to post this one, but this forum seemed the closest.  So, do any of you sci fi aficionados and aficionades listen to those golden age recordings when men were men and women were women (and that was a good arrangement).  

I find myself sitting back on a summer day with a cold drink, some darl sunglasses and the iPod blaring with the announcement that Light's Out is about to start.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a collection of old stuff from here.

http://www.serialsquadron.com/

They don't just do old serials on DVD but also radio shows on audio DVD like _The Avenger_ and _The Shadow Of Fu Manchu. _You get quite a bit of content for your dollar and the selection is pretty good too.

I know what you mean about sitting back with a cold drink and listening to these charismatic voices of old


----------



## Starbeast (Aug 14, 2011)

I love those old time radio shows:

Jack Benny - Amos & Andy - Red Skelton - Abbott & Costello - Inner Sanctum​ 
X-1 (pronounced: X minus one) - Superman - Batman - Suspence - etc. etc. etc.​ 
But, I really enjoyed one of the last spooky horror radio shows called:

*CBS Radio Mystery Theater*​ 
It was on a Chicago station, it aired on the weekend around midnight and the host was E.G. Marshall. I would listen to it in the dark so I wasn't distracted and my imagination could picture everything clearly. Here's a sample from a rare album release....​


----------

